# Butt Sniffing



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Can someone please tell me what is appropriate/proper etiquette re: new dogs sniffing each others' butts and privates when they meet?? I always have stopped my dog from doing this by saying no or pulling him back with the leash, but other people seem to think this is ok and they let their dogs come right up and sniff my dog's butt, etc, without any regard (my dog gets jumpy and doesn't like it). I know this is normal dog behavior but what IS acceptable??


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

that is normal dog behavior - it is how they greet each other (same as shaking hands, etc. for people)

I generally will let our dog do so as long as i am reasonably sure of the other dog.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I never, ever let any of my dogs sniff a strange dog's rear. It is very rude dog behavior and a quick way to get bitten.


----------



## ShepherdsField (Jan 30, 2010)

Dogs sniff butts. That's what they do and how they recognize each other. Some dogs do not like their butts to be sniffed and their body language will convey that. If they tighten up and have a low growl, pull your dog away. But if the butt sniffing seems to be a mutual action, let them sniff away.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

And this is why I don't let strange people with strange dogs near mine.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It's completely up to you to decide what is and what is not acceptable. If your dog is not comfortable with other dogs sniffing his/her butt, then don't allow it. It's a totally normal way for dogs to greet each other, but that doesn't mean your dog must like it or accept it.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: cassadee7they let their dogs come right up and sniff my dog's butt, etc, without any regard (my dog gets jumpy and doesn't like it).


To me the issue isn't the butt sniffing, but the folks letting their dogs come right up. Dogs will usually sort out the butt sniffing and greeting part, but many dogs just don't do well when another rushes up, head on, for some type, any type, of greeting.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: ShepherdsField If they tighten up and have a low growl, pull your dog away.


I prefer to try to step between the dogs. With mine, as soon as they feel the tension on the leash, they are more likely to overreact and be buttheads. But stepping one of them back, or creating more of a natural space between them won't create that tension as quickly.

Now, when you try to do this and you are holding a leash, it's not so easy sometimes!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I think hineysniffing is more acceptable to some dogs than others. Morgan just doesn't like it so she'll sit and look at the other dog like 'I don't think so' She has initiate the sniff of privates to accept it from another dog.

Otto doesn't care but he's learned from Morgan to approach the undercarriage from the middle, not the back.

As Lisa brought up, it's not cool to let some dog you don't know come up to your dog. I always have Otto sit when some strange dog approaches, on lead or not. If I know the person and maybe he just hasn't met the dog, I'm a little more lenient but Otti is a big boy, a very happy go lucky boy but a big boy and I don't want anyone else's dog getting hurt becuase he didn't take kindly.


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

I have found that when my dog meets another dog, there is too much tension involved when they approach each other face to face. I have observed that my dog and another dog will walk past each other (not looking), and go straight to each other's behind area, where they can smell who each other is. Then, the "butt sniffing" is usually very brief, 1 or 2 seconds. "Butt sniffing" is a very natural dog thing to do, like shaking hands, etc. Then, they may decide to sniff muzzles, play, chase, etc. Or, they may sniff the behind area and decide that they are not meant to be friends. 

Dominant dogs (especially dominant aggressive dogs) will often not be okay with another dog sniffing their behind. Some dominant dogs, will allow others to sniff their behind, but they may not show interest in other dog's behinds.

I completely disagree that sniffing behinds "is a very rude dog behavior." This is a statement which humanizes dogs, and dogs are not humans, they are dogs. It would be rude for me to sniff a person's butt, but dogs sniffing behinds is a very natural behavior. 

I usually ask my dog to SIT when another dog is approaching us. Once I view the other dog's posture and deem it ok, I permit them to meet and sniff behinds briefly. Glory never sniffs too much, but I would NOT permit my dog to be sniffing another dog's behind incessantly. At that point, it would probably become uncomfortable for the surrounding people, more than the dogs.

Of course, there are always situations where I do not permit my dog to meet other dogs, and I will "tell" other dogs to go away from us. It just depends on where you are, who you're with, what the dogs are like, etc. Just remember not to humanize your dogs, please.


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

DISCLAIMER: Above was just my opinion, I might offer, before anyone gets on my BUTT!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

> Originally Posted By: Buoyant DogDominant dogs (especially dominant aggressive dogs) will often not be okay with another dog sniffing their behind.


That's definitely Queen of Mean Morgan.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Buoyant Dog
> but I would NOT permit my dog to be sniffing another dog's behind incessantly. At that point, it would probably become uncomfortable for the surrounding people, more than the dogs.


Ahhh, yes. Ok. Thanks for addressing that. I guess a brief sniff, I can see. The problem comes when a dog will continue chasing my dog in circles (mine on a leash) sniffing his butt and the owner just ignores/chats. My dog is dominant and he DOES NOT like any butt sniffing, but I understand they do this. The point at which I (and my dog) become uncomfortable is when the other dog seems OBSESSED with my dog's butt and won't lay off. 

There seems to be such a wide variety of responses to this issue in person, in the park. I get people walking by who YANK their dogs and speak harshly to them if their nose goes anywhere near another dog's butt (I think they are doing the "humanizing their dogs" thing and feel embarrassed/grossed out by it) and then we get the people who are oblivious and let their dogs sniff my dog's butt for 5 minutes straight even though my dog is obviously trying to get away. That's why I was confused... but now I understand better.


----------



## BuoyantDog (Aug 21, 2009)

Cassadee, a very good solution to a dog that is super glued to your dogs butt is this: After a polite 1 or 2 seconds, simply walk through, walk between the two dogs to break it up. Your body posture should then be telling the other dog, "Hey, enough, my dog doesn't like that." This way, you won't offend any dog owners, you aren't pulling any dogs, and you can prevent a dog argument from breaking out. You are being the leader by using your body to simply walk between them to break off the "sniffy obsessed" dog. I sympathize with you, as sometimes Glory can be dominant, so I have to be very engaged and aware of her interactions with other dogs. I'm glad you posted this, as it seems a good topic, and I'm glad to help.


----------



## doggonefool (Apr 15, 2004)

I also don't feel that butt sniffing is 'rude' behavior for dogs, though I don't really appreciate it when the sniffing gets around to my backside. 

I do agree that strange dogs shouldn't be allowed to freely butt-sniff. With my crew, that is a good way to end up in a brawl...But if you approach willingly, or the other dog party approaches willingly,some sniffing is normal and expected. If it gets out of hand or appears to trigger apprehension, step away...I would be careful stepping between if anyone is getting nervous...they don't always know who they're aiming for if they snap a warning and GSD's have a pretty good set of teeth on them.

My opinion, of coursee


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

huh...lookee what website a google search brought up for me! :rofl:

Anyways..here is my question...

Yesterday, Jax walked up to a dog that did not know she was there and sniffed its butt. Now...I know this is their way of checking each other out but the dog did not know she was there. I thought this was 'rude' of her so I pulled her back. Two trainers told me I was wrong.

My understanding is that dogs normally approach from the side to greet, where both of aware of the other. 

Her coming from behind seemed like a sneak attack.







If a dog had done that to her, she would have whirled around like a Tasmanian devil. I think that's a good way to get her nose chomped off. If that other dog had been touchy about it then we would have had a dog fight.

Was I wrong in thinking her behavior was rude to the other dog?


----------

